# Looking to change up my back routine



## DF (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys I'm looking to change things up a bit.  

This is what is on my routine at the moment:

Close grip pull downs
Wide grip pull downs
Bent over BB rows
Hyper extensions

I'm putting DL's back in & would like to see what you guys have to say.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Dfeaton,  

If you're not already doing this try using a reverse grip on your back exercises including bent over rows and pull downs.  I also include supersets and drop sets when doing back because it is such a large muscle.  Good luck to ya!


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 26, 2012)

Standing lat push down (cables)
Regular old body weight pull ups
Bent over DB row
Standing and seated rows (cables)


----------



## Rip (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you want to change the whole workout? 
I always include pull-downs(at least in some form). You could switch to a Hammer-Strength version of a pull down. 
Also, seated row, Hammer-Strength Row, and/or T-bar row.  
I just started doing bent rows on the smith machine. It allows me to use better form, more weight, and focus on the contraction better. 
Also, stiff-arm pull-downs for serratus are good to include in a back workout.


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 26, 2012)

the perfect back workout, for a bodybuilder, i would say imo, nothing beats chins for width, barbell rows for thickness, and deads for the erectors and traps. you could do 4-5 sets of each, and keep the muscles guessing by changing up the order, and since all the above exercises rely on grip,switching the order should insure that the exercises get their due.


----------



## Rip (Oct 26, 2012)

Also, increasing weight, changing the order of the exercises, changing the rep-scheme.
One thing that I got into years ago, that I got from Clarence Bass, was to do reverse pyramids. 
I do my warm-up...then I go to my heaviest rep weight. Consequently, I'm able to do more reps with my heaviest weight, thereby increasing my strength.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 26, 2012)

I wont do without pullups and DB rows in there and also use reverse pyramids from tiem to time when I stagnate.


----------



## beasto (Oct 26, 2012)

T-Bar rows, Deads or Rack pulls. Builds thick ass back.


----------



## Rip (Oct 26, 2012)

Oldschool agreed. 
I was trying to do that 50 thing of Arnold's for a while. 
Also, I used to add weight around my waste, but not right now. 
All great stuff suggestions


----------



## Georgia (Oct 26, 2012)

Do deads first. Take that's what I did. 

Try this 

1- deadlifts
2 - close grip pulldowns
3- wide grip pull ups

And I notices you had very little rowing

4- close grip row
5- wide griP row

Hit it all


----------



## DF (Oct 26, 2012)

Rip said:


> Do you want to change the whole workout?
> I always include pull-downs(at least in some form). You could switch to a Hammer-Strength version of a pull down.
> Also, seated row, Hammer-Strength Row, and/or T-bar row.
> I just started doing bent rows on the smith machine. It allows me to use better form, more weight, and focus on the contraction better.
> Also, stiff-arm pull-downs for serratus are good to include in a back workout.



Just looking to change some things up is all.  It does not have to be a complete scrap of my routine.


----------



## DF (Oct 26, 2012)

Some very good ideas here guys.  Thank you for the recommendations.  What do you guys think is good for an over all set count for back?


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's what I do and my back feels like I got hit with a Mack truck the next day.

Deadlifts: 10,8,6
Barbell Rows: (REAL rows from the floor to chest back to floor): 8,8,8
Dumbbell Rows: 10-12,10-12,10-12
Lat Pull Downs (using whatever grips allows the most weight): 12,10,8
T-Bar Rows: 8,8,8

If that doesn't do it, something is wrong.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2012)

Huge deads in the 3 to 5 rep range but do 8 to 10 sets...

Then pull ups and then barbell rows. Big volume


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 26, 2012)

for a bodybuilder, if your training natty, shoot for 10-15 sets, if you are on, at least 15, eat like a mutherfuker and be sensible about increasing the poundages, i have found out percentages work much better than a solid weight increase!


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm a big fan of wide grip chins.  weighted if you can.  also, try using a cambered grip on your rows (thumbs on same side as fingers). works well


----------



## Rip (Oct 26, 2012)

I do 12 to 16 sets. 
Usually 16.

I'm feeling the D.O.M.S. from my last back workout. 
With some of the form I see in the gym, I'd be surprised if some of them got any results. 
Form is SO important. 
We all know the guys who do pulldowns that might as well be called Rows.LOL
Not only that but their erector spinae is doing more of the work than their lats. LOL. 
They're just spinning their wheels.


----------

